

Ask HN: Would anyone else like a recommended reading section? - entangld

I'm reading a book that's really good for entrepreneurs but I have no way to post it.<p>Harvard Business book - Innovator's Solution
======
MatthewPhillips
Isn't all of Hacker News a recommended reading section? You can post a link to
the amazon page or better yet, to a book review.

